# Free greeting sites



## detj2004 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Pass free greeting sites here*
Hey pals,
       list a few useful free greeting sites here...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2005)

the one that i like the best is www.123greetings.com

Google for the sites and u'll get tons of em and this site is the first and top one that ya get


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 14, 2005)

123greetings is the BEST around..


----------



## imprince (Feb 14, 2005)

www.lackcards.com


----------



## detj2004 (Feb 15, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> the one that i like the best is www.123greetings.com
> 
> Google for the sites and u'll get tons of em and this site is the first and top one that ya get


Well, 123greetings.com is OK, but some cards take a lot of time 2 load and  r really CPU & MEM hungry & that's too common too


----------



## swatkat (Feb 15, 2005)

*www.regards.com/gc.cfm
*www.dgreetings.com/
*egreetings.indiatimes.com/egreet/index.jsp
*kamna.webdunia.com/index.jsp


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 15, 2005)

*www.riversongs.com


----------



## manas (Feb 15, 2005)

try *www.123greetings.com.it is the best one around.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 15, 2005)

- *www.perfectgreetings.com (Warning. It sends loads of spam)

- - *www.BowCreek.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2005)

detj2004 said:
			
		

> Well, 123greetings.com is OK, but some cards take a lot of time 2 load and  r really CPU & MEM hungry & that's too common too



yo dude depends on what kinda connection u have ok.....on my ISDN 64kbps line the cards just load normally and have never given me any hitches as such....plus the flash files do take some time to load depending onn how high is the amination of the card....but besides that the site is just excellent and the cards available there are one of the best....and as far as i know i have send all my e-cards through this site itself


----------



## detj2004 (Feb 15, 2005)

> yo dude depends on what kinda connection u have ok.....on my ISDN 64kbps line the cards just load normally and have never given me any hitches as such....plus the flash files do take some time to load depending onn how high is the amination of the card....but besides that the site is just excellent and the cards available there are one of the best....and as far as i know i have send all my e-cards through this site itself



Well, no doubt bout dat 123 is the best. Besides its being free it has a huge collection to choose frm.


----------



## detj2004 (Feb 15, 2005)

Keep them coming pals... keep listing these greeting sites...


----------



## detj2004 (Feb 15, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> www.lackcards.com


Hey, this link is broken. I think the site's down...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2005)

detj2004 said:
			
		

> imprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dun worry the link aint broken but the name's broken   

its www.lakecards.com


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 16, 2005)

123greetings.com is the best.
Also try all-yours.net
and postcards.org


----------



## Saharika (Feb 16, 2005)

i think 
www.santabanta.com some greeting are ok
and archies though makes good greeting some says they sell love.
and 123greeting, bluemountian.com  are nice site.
even indiafm.com has some filmi greeting.


----------



## detj2004 (Mar 3, 2005)

Check out:
*www.hallmarkgreetings.com

Has really cute cards...


----------

